# Red Head B.D.U



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

These pants are amazing! im very picky when it comes to my hunting clothing. These pansts pass the test easily. theyre quite, rugged, and the AP pattern is great. If you are lookin for camo pants look no further. THIS IS ALL YOU NEED. Also comes in waterproof material. Shop at: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Navigation?hvarSearchString=b.d.u&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO&scSearched=true


----------

